

HP is trying to patent Continuous Delivery - edoloughlin
http://blog.matthewskelton.net/2015/03/06/hp-is-trying-to-patent-continuous-delivery-here-is-how-you-can-help-block-this-madness/

======
Geertje123
How can this in any way succeed in the first place? Does anyone here have
legal knowledge of how HP might win this?

